# Difference between Kernel and OS



## ramakrishna (Oct 9, 2012)

What is the difference between Kernel and Operating System? What are the Advantages?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 9, 2012)

Read the wikipedia article. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel_(computing)

A kernel in and of itself doesn't do much, it requires an assortment of tools and libraries to turn it into something functional. It's this collection of kernel, tools and libraries that's the operating system.


----------



## shitson (Oct 9, 2012)

A Kernel is part of an Operating System, the Kernel/OS performs the basics tasks to allow other programs to operate above and do what they need to do. The Kernel "operates" the Hardware while the Programs use the OS as a platform to do what they need to do


----------



## SirDice (Oct 9, 2012)

shitson said:
			
		

> A Kernel is an Operating System,


No, it isn't. A kernel is _part of_ an operating system. It is not an operating system in itself.


----------



## Zare (Oct 9, 2012)

The most important task (and the most transparent one) of kernel is to provide consistent interface between application software and computer hardware.


----------



## shitson (Oct 9, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> ...



Post updated for Future reader consistency


----------

